# Book question: JV 44: The Galland Circus



## BikerBabe (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi guys and girls.

As you can see, the book mentioned in this post title is fairly detailed on the various plane types and tech details.
But does any of you know the book well, and can you tell me if it's fairly accurate, or if there's any major errors and flaws?
I'm thinking about buying the book, and it would be nice to know before I might spend a lot of money on it, as it's a fairly big and expensice one at that. (I put my cell phone next to the book on one of the pictures, just to give you an idea of just exactly _how _big the book actually is in physical size.)
And it'd be a shame to buy something which might not have the accuracy you'd expect from such a book. 
So any input on this book is more than welcome, I'd really appreciate it.

I can also strongly recommend before spending a lot of money on WW2 aircraft books, that you order the book you want to have a look at, from your local library, so that you can get a cheap preview and decide whether or not it's a book you want.
I don't know how it works at your respective libraries around the world, but I know that some libraries even offer to get foreign books from libraries in other countries, if they can't find the books in question at a library in your country. Now _that's_ service! 
But ask at your local library, it could be worth the effort.


----------



## Erich (Sep 15, 2009)

depends on what your needs are really. I think the study of JV 44 as a waste of time, too bad Classic did not spend their time more wisely and produce a thick big boy book on JG 7 now that would of been worth the effort. Eagle editions also did up a nice soft back on the Würger staffel Doras but since there was new info some of it privy to me, I kept my mouth shut and you will see it in the second volume of the Dora and variants this year produced by the same firm.

classic with Robert F. also produced the in vain book on the JV 44 ops in Bavaria which is nearly a word for word diary in smaller form of the larger work.

Really feel though my opinion JV 44 was just a death all jet formation hardly made a difference in the war effort and a huge escape pod for the higher ranked and higher decorated pilots to see the wars end alive, my take and that is why I always wanted Manfred B. to reproduce his JG 7 book on a much larger scale, the man through interviews has much more to offer on this jet unit than he put in his own work which lacks quite a bit. Osprey's elite on JG 7 isn't much better though there are about a dozen new pics of JG 7 crates.......

in a nutshell the Classic book if you have to have something on JV 44 is what you want


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 15, 2009)

Erich said:


> depends on what your needs are really. -cut-
> in a nutshell the Classic book if you have to have something on JV 44 is what you want



Ehm, Erich? *pokes gently*
The book I'm asking about, y'know?
It _is _published by Classic...unless you mean another title, made by another author?
Please clarify.


----------



## Erich (Sep 15, 2009)

re-read my posting slowly............. I made comment on the Classic pubs version of JV 44 which I have had since first publication. as I said is this what you want about the 262 fighter > I also mentioned a couple of other titles if you were interested in a smaller scope of JV 44 and also specifically the Dora in the Würger staffel, a funny and worthless unit with one of the most colourful camo schemes ever done up by any side in the war.

if YOU MUST HAVE a book on JV 44 then the Classic pubs work is it as it is the only firm that has written anything on the history of the unit. forget Osprey and anything else in softback form. again I feel the JV 44 hardback is overpriced on a small and little known unit which practically did nothing to support the LW war effort(s) during 1945.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 15, 2009)

I just re-read your first post slowly, and I still don't get it.
The book that I've shown photos from, _is _published by Classic Publications, the author is Robert Forsyth, and the illustrators are Eddie J. Creek and Arthur Bentley. ISBN no. 0-9526867-0-8, just to be sure.
I must admit that I still don't get why you would want me to read about JG 7 and the Dora (- is that a whole other plane model, or what?), when my primary interests in this particular case is Adolf Galland, JV 44 and the Messerschmitt Me-262. *scratches head*


----------



## Erich (Sep 15, 2009)

my point is that you would be better to get a book on a jet unit JG 7 than JV 44, not sure why you can not understand both replies, you want the JV materials then get the silly Classic book pretty plain and simple and that is what I am trying to say. in regards to operations the jet unit JV 44 did not do anything in reality, Addi did nothing except try and play games with Fat man Göring to keep his fat nose out of late war LW affairs and did so with some success, the JV 44 was a hodge-podge of pilots trying to escape the last days of the war.

now if I can make myself clear again. I have the book ok you understand this now ? go out and buy this if you need it that badly, the Dora was the high cover for the jets in JV 44 I do not think you are aware of this by your replies ..............

nuf said just go buy the book


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 15, 2009)

Sometimes is complicated when english is not your mother tongue dear Erich.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 16, 2009)

Erich said:


> my point is that you would be better to get a book on a jet unit JG 7 than JV 44, not sure why you can not understand both replies, you want the JV materials then get the silly Classic book pretty plain and simple and that is what I am trying to say. in regards to operations the jet unit JV 44 did not do anything in reality, Addi did nothing except try and play games with Fat man Göring to keep his fat nose out of late war LW affairs and did so with some success, the JV 44 was a hodge-podge of pilots trying to escape the last days of the war.
> 
> now if I can make myself clear again. I have the book ok you understand this now ? go out and buy this if you need it that badly, the Dora was the high cover for the jets in JV 44 I do not think you are aware of this by your replies ..............
> 
> nuf said just go buy the book



Okay, time to carve out my message:

I am interested in JV 44, not in JG 7.
I am interested in the Messerschmitt Me-262, not the Dora.
I am interested in the life of Adolf Galland to start with, not anyone else - for now. That might change later on, but _for now_ it's Galland and his life I'm after.

*And yes, I do understand that you recommend the other book, but please  give me an author, a title and/or an ISBN-number to work with, as it's a bit hard to find that particular book, just judging from your description.*

To get back to my starting point: What I was asking was:
Does anyone here knew if there are any errors, glitches and/or mistakes in the book I have written about, and if so, I'm very interested in hearing about it as I know that accuracy in the technical details sometimes can be a bit dodgy when it cones to litterature about older vehicles.
And yes, I'm totally new to litterature about the Me-262, (- and all other WW2 planes for that matter), _that's_ why I'm asking.


----------



## Erich (Sep 16, 2009)

do a google search

Manfred Boehme, JG 7 

also a first name instead of an alias might be good to chat with according to internet ettiqueete if you are real serious for info then use your first name. I'm not just hammering you but others on the site need to do the same.

as to JV 44 again I point out for the third time it is the ONLY book on JV 44 worth purchasing. you need to make the decision after a read through if you feel it is lacking in textural integrity or turthful in the text.

be well


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2009)

CharlesBronson said:


> Sometimes is complicated when english is not your mother tongue dear Erich.




Nobody is perfect like old bees say.The English is not my first language but I haven't had any problems with the translation and understanding of Erich's posts here.

Also I would like to mention that there is a lot of people who comming here look for an answer that can be found quite easy just using Google site as a search option. Les had somewhere a nice pic for these guys.


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 16, 2009)

Erich said:


> do a google search
> 
> Manfred Boehme, JG 7
> 
> ...



Thanks - and it's not that I don't appreciate your efforts in explaining and recommending the book to me, I do - thanks for that. 

Okay - first name use noted. I've already used my first name a few times to sign off some of my posts, but not all of them. Got it.

When it comes to book recommendations, my experience is that it often depends on people's own views, tempers and tastes, which books they think are good, but I'll give the book you recommend a shot, I'll be ordering it from my library the next time I order books - that'll be in a few days.
Thanks for the title and the author - I'm the kind of person who needs things to be carved out in cardboard before I get it - now you know. 

Oh, and the next time you get a slow user on the board, there's always the option of using this url to throw at them if they start to annoy you:


Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## Erich (Sep 16, 2009)

Maria I have used that google link on many an occasion ............. thumbs up girl


----------



## BikerBabe (Sep 16, 2009)

Erich said:


> Maria I have used that google link on many an occasion ............. thumbs up girl



Thumbs up, Erich.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok, I need to give out that one too.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 20, 2009)

I'd forgot about that one.
Good one BB. 


Wheels


----------

